# D.J. SERVICE



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

STARTED MY DJ BUSINESS AGIN SO IF YOU NEED A DJ FOR YOUR PARTY OR ANY OCASSION SEAND ME A P.M.................MUSIC FROM NEW AND OLD COUNRTY,ICE HOUSE,HIP-HOP,RAP,TEJANO,NORTENO,SALSA,AND MERENGUE:cop:


----------

